# Digital Printing



## Ampd Apparel (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with printing digitally onto shirts?

How is the quality?

Thanks!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Ampd Apparel said:


> Does anyone have experience with printing digitally onto shirts?
> 
> How is the quality?
> 
> Thanks!


We have a Brother and it prints great, I think the quality is fantastic. I cannot print black shirts or white ink, but the shirts I have done look great

Just my two cents

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## Ampd Apparel (Aug 30, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> We have a Brother and it prints great, I think the quality is fantastic. I cannot print black shirts or white ink, but the shirts I have done look great
> 
> Just my two cents
> 
> ...



Do you have samples on your website that I can see? I would think it would be cheaper to print digitally than to screen print?

j


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We're using the DTG Kiosk and do mostly colors / black shirts (that seems to be today's trend). 
You can see some of our samples here:
threadsafeinc.com/samples.html


----------



## Ampd Apparel (Aug 30, 2006)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> We're using the DTG Kiosk and do mostly colors / black shirts (that seems to be today's trend).
> You can see some of our samples here:
> threadsafeinc.com/samples.html


Wow, even the shirts with halftone images look very impressive!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll try to post some more over the next few days which have a wider range of halftones / gradients. It's pretty amazing to me still and we've been using it for several months already. The new Dupont white ink really helps out making the image vibrant.


----------



## eliza (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi! Does digital printing fade after a few washings? More than silk screen?


----------



## marciajb1 (May 13, 2009)

Hi there,

Thanks for sharing! Could u please tell what is the model of your Brother Printer?

thank u so very much

Marcia


----------



## marciajb1 (May 13, 2009)

martinwoods said:


> We have a Brother and it prints great, I think the quality is fantastic. I cannot print black shirts or white ink, but the shirts I have done look great
> 
> Just my two cents
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Teresa,

Thanks for sharing! Could u please tell me what is the model of your Brother Printer?

thank u so very much

Marcia


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There is only one model of brother dtg printer at this time it is the GT541, There is a 782 that is coming out that they are in the middle of production at this time.


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is some images printed on a Dream Jet 800 located in Huntington Beach, California:


----------



## thgallery (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, I'm the owner of Thgallery and I do all my digital print in Los Angeles.

This company who print for me is atelierOMG, they do wonderfull job, good deal and short delay.

You can contact them at [email protected]

You can go see them from Thgallery.


----------

